

Show HN: A new search engine, Kligl - rainysunday
http://kligl.com/

======
Breefield
Looks pretty, as a Bing wrapper, but it can't find itself yet :(
<http://kligl.com/web/#kligl+hacker+news+locale:en-us>

~~~
rainysunday
Thank you and yes, I know what you're alluding to [1]. ;-)

[1] <http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html>

------
DanBC
I like the feature where I can click a word in the search results snippets to
add or subtract it from the search results. That's neat.

------
nsns
"Powered by Bing"

